

How I Grew My Twitter Followers 1700% in Just 3 Weeks - karanjthakkar
https://medium.com/@karanjthakkar/how-i-grew-from-300-to-5k-followers-in-just-3-weeks-2436528da845

======
bakli
I sometimes wonder how much automating and growing like this converts to some
metrics other than followers.

~~~
mellavora
So I propose an experiment. I recently published in Scientific Reports. This
journal's article metrics includes twitter postings. At the moment I show 34
tweets-- yes, it is trivial, but still puts me in the upper ~15%.

I'm going to set up the first two steps of this guy's formula (search for
niche users; post interesting content) where the "interesting content" will be
the article.

We can check back on my article stats in a week, compare growth in tweets vs
growth in accesses/downloads.

This is all a bit silly, the important influence will be if this effort gets
the article cited more often, and it will be a year before we have any data on
that (plus no way to link the data to twitter activity).

I'll put a writeup on "show hacker news". Oh, the scientific article + metrics
is here:
[http://www.nature.com/srep/2015/150302/srep08665/metrics](http://www.nature.com/srep/2015/150302/srep08665/metrics)

~~~
mellavora
Ok, I'll report daily progress here:

[https://twitterexperiment.wordpress.com/](https://twitterexperiment.wordpress.com/)

------
ahmed1490
1700% in 3 weeks! Dude open your marketing agency :)

~~~
karanjthakkar
Haha, thanks man! Not a pro, yet ;)

